# Electrical Troubleshooting



## reubenky (Jul 7, 2018)

Update: Fuse to injector 1 and 3 was blown. Replaced it. Fuze blew again on start-up...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You've got a short somewhere. Either shorting to another wire if you lucky to have another circuit acting up. Or a short to ground. Wonder if the 2 and 4 injectors run along the 1 and 3 somewhere. 

Given the typical firing order though. 1,3,4,2. One would think 1 and 4, 2 and 3. Would be the same circuits. 

That'll be a real headache to find. 

Hopefully someone has some answers to help you look somewhere.


----------



## reubenky (Jul 7, 2018)

Might have something to do with it. 

Oil has gotten into the electrical of the fuel injectors. 

Looks like I'll be getting new ones..


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

reubenky said:


> Might have something to do with it.
> 
> Oil has gotten into the electrical of the fuel injectors.
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting new ones..


Look at the other threads. Someone else posted the same problem. Just recently. Oil leak. I don't remember what all he got replaced but i don't think he did the injectors.


----------

